# Presnidone & funky breath?



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't remember bad breath but prednisone could cause dry mouth. I know it made my baby excessively thirsty.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

The bad breath may be due to the GI issues associated with his chemo. I don't remember seeing it in your other thread, but is he on an antacid? Did the vet have any thoughts about it?


----------



## Ashley B (Dec 14, 2013)

Definitely could be GI/chemo related. Of course there was the gas incident at chemo yesterday so something is up in there, gasex helped. He's not been pooping as much last couple days either.

Breath is a little better...he just started the Fortiflora today, ordered thru amazon but vendor took a week to deliver. Hoping that helps. Vet thought it would. No antacids but I'll try that if it starts up again. I've used gas ex which helps. Thanks!


----------



## twillobee (Dec 30, 2013)

*Bad Breath and predisone*

My Max got bad breath on predisone after about 2 weeks. Mostly he was just thirsty and peed a lot. He would pant constantly (one of the side effects).


----------

